# Garth Nix - The Old Kingdom Series



## Meka (Aug 23, 2011)

I adore the Old Kingdom Series, it's one of the most fantastically imaginative things I've ever read, the characters are great, the monsters even better and the use of the 'Charter' and 'Free Magic' really is a work of genius. Although I thought these books were some of the best I've ever read, I've never come across anyone else who has read them (before my recommendation). Have any of you guys read Sabriel, Lirael or Abhorsen? If you have please share your thoughts about them!


----------



## Amanita (Aug 23, 2011)

I've read the series various times and I love it as well. And I do so in spite of the fact that it contains many of the things I normally can't stand (necromancy, absolute evil out to destroy the world, important bloodlines...)
The story is so well-done however that nothing of this matter to me there and I really like their take on necromancy and the use of the bells. I also agree with you that the entire magic system is very creative and I like the fact that the non-magical neighbours are not completely helpless and useless. (Unlike in say, Harry Potter)
I also think that Nix is very good at describing the feelings of a teenage girl who doesn't get along with her life even though he's male himself.  I could sympathize with Lirael very well but some people might be a bit annoyed by her at the beginning. I thought the descriptions where quite realistic though.
All in all, a very good series, I especially liked the second book and Lirael's explorations in the library of the Clayr.


----------



## Meka (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I loved Lirael, it's my favourite of the trilogy; the beginning made me sympathise with her and the steady build up of her confidence as she meets Dog and starts work at the library pulled me in even closer. I desperately wanted her to do well, wanted her to feel as if she fit in!
I met Nix at a book signing and he told me he's working on a fourth book called Clariel, which talks about Chlorr of the Mask and her early life. It should be a 2013 release I think, it mentions it on his website     can't wait!


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been a fan of The Old Kingdom series since I had to read Sabriel for summer reading for my Sophomore year (it is kind of funny how the summer reading books are always about death, the previous year I read HP7).  I have to say Sabriel is my favorite but by a narrow margin.  Mogget however is by far my favorite character, followed by Sam.

Have you read Nicholas Sayre and the Creature in the Case?  It is a novella in Across The Wall.  It picks up a little while after the end of Abhorsen.  In addition to Clariel: The Lost Abhorsen he is also planning to write another book, but not much is known except it takes place after Abhorsen.  link


----------



## Ark1117 (Aug 24, 2011)

One of the aspects I love best about this forum is being able to come across all these different writers and novels that I've never heard of. After I read through these posts I decided to go buy some copies of the first two books. Haven't read them yet but I look forward to doing so.


----------



## Meka (Aug 26, 2011)

I've read Nick Sayre Myrddin, it's amazing! So well done! I'm really looking forward to Clariel and the other book, whatever it may be ... it's Garth Nix, I'll love it. If you haven't already read it may I reccommend reading Shade's Children. Awesome, awesome book!


----------



## Meka (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay, here's how much I love the Old Kingdom series.    See my avatar ... the charter mark ... just had it tattoo'd onto my back  x


----------

